# HCG question



## OlderNCautious (Oct 22, 2010)

I just received my HCG, Clomid, and Aromasin for my cycle and I'm ready to get started with the other gear.

Isn't HCG supposed to be a powder mixed with bacteriostatic water? The vials I received say "HIGHLY PURIFIED CHORIONIC GONADOTROPHIN." It also says "Each ml containns 5000iu, and to store between 2 and 8 degrees celcius."

I'm putting it in the fridge and assuming it's premixed. I bought it from a banner sponsor here and submitted a ticket/question to them too.

Suggestions?


----------



## sendit08 (Oct 22, 2010)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/history/topic/80945-1.html

I was bored
...hmmm... all i did was type mixing hcg in the search... seems easy enough


----------



## pyes (Oct 23, 2010)

if it really is 5000ius /ml ...you may want to only bang 0.05mls 2x's a week. I think that is basically 1/20th of a ml....my math may be off though as it is not my strongest subject.....it may be easier to bang 500ius 2x's a week. Or you could cut it with more BS water.


----------



## kevinrex86 (Oct 23, 2010)

i also have a question about hcg. everything i researched (mainly silownia) says hcg should only be used for no more than 2 wks because it can severely suppress hpta function if used longer than a few wks. but a lot of the cycles i read on line a lot of guys are using hcg all the way through their cycle, not just for pct. why is this?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 23, 2010)

kevinrex86 said:


> i also have a question about hcg. everything i researched (mainly silownia) says hcg should only be used for no more than 2 wks because it can severely suppress hpta function if used longer than a few wks. but a lot of the cycles i read on line a lot of guys are using hcg all the way through their cycle, not just for pct. why is this?



1000iu a week is not really that much as many think it is.  I always hit 500iu X 2 a week.


/V


----------



## underscore (Oct 23, 2010)

kevinrex86 said:


> i also have a question about hcg. everything i researched (mainly silownia) says hcg should only be used for no more than 2 wks because it can severely suppress hpta function if used longer than a few wks. but a lot of the cycles i read on line a lot of guys are using hcg all the way through their cycle, not just for pct. why is this?



HCG will suppress HPTA function, but that's why you run it on cycle and NOT PCT. It stimulates testicular function via LH and FSH hormones. Clearly you are administering the test into your body during a cycle, so HPTA is not really something to worry about.

Desensitization from HCG is mainly an issue when running ultra high dosages, but it can also happen if you keep them non functioning for a long period of time as well. Keeping it low like Vic stated 250 or 500 2x a week would be good for your cycle. Waiting to run HCG till the end of the cycle and blasting yourself with ultra high dosages because you didn't run it the entire cycle seems more dangerous to me. 

For a fast and quick recovery of testosterone production after a cycle, you should avoid the long periods of suppression.

Everyones protocol is a little different, here is what I think is best for 12 week cycle:

HCG week 2-11 500 2x week. 

I stop a week before PCT because I believe your testes need to become re-sensitized to the body's own LH signal from the brain again, IMO. But most guys run it all the way up to PCT.

I would also pick up some Liv52 or other liver support supplement for PCT as well.


----------



## Stoner1 (Oct 24, 2010)

OlderNCautious said:


> I just received my HCG, Clomid, and Aromasin for my cycle and I'm ready to get started with the other gear.
> 
> Isn't HCG supposed to be a powder mixed with bacteriostatic water? The vials I received say "HIGHLY PURIFIED CHORIONIC GONADOTROPHIN." It also says "Each ml containns 5000iu, and to store between 2 and 8 degrees celcius."
> 
> ...



You can cut it with 10 ml of BC water and pin .5 ml twice a week for 1000iu. Correct me if im wrong here guys, but I believe that is what ive read.


----------



## unclem (Oct 24, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> 1000iu a week is not really that much as many think it is. I always hit 500iu X 2 a week.
> 
> 
> /V


 

 i was thinking to do that much through a cycle but i wish i could get a good answer about this one. some say its to much vic but like u i slam eq at 1 gr wk. so i think ill give it a try.


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 24, 2010)

Heavy has posted info showing 1000iu/week minimum. Plus, 5000iu lasts 5 weeks this way, just about as long as it's good...

OP... If it's Hucog 5000, then I think it's 5000iu/ml (premixed). You can dilute if you want, but why? Just bang .1ml for 500iu.


----------



## OlderNCautious (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys.  It is HUCOG, which I didn't even know existed.  I've ordered some bac/water I'm going to cut it with so it will be easier to pin with my 3cc needles.  

500iu 2X per week on cycle then a couple of 2500 shots after, with the Clomid.  Aromasin on cycle and PCT.

Didn't mention it here but I'm running prop with masteron around 500iu per week for both for about 12 weeks.  

This will be the first cycle that I actually have planned out well, and first time for PCT and AI.s


----------

